# filter ideas



## acura27 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I just got a 55 gallon for free! So im going to make a aggressive tank with eel,shark,and tangs. But I dont want to drill and dont want an over flow. Do canister filters work well looking at a jbj reaction 4 stage with integrated uv ! Fairly cheap priced 300 gph going to have bout 80 pounds live rock and 40 lbs sand?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

55 gallons is cramping it for an eel or a tang, a shark is a definate no-no. the only eel suitable is the golden dwarf morey which is alot of $$$, a few others could do but would need extra maintenance. a yellow tang is really the only tang suitable for that tank. better off with a heavy duty protein skimmer and 60lbs of live rock.


----------



## acura27 (Aug 1, 2009)

whoops dident mean tang . ment trigger , and yellows are over rated in my book ! i have a banded cat shark in my 55 now and a snowflake eel. they are happy as heck been in there for almost a year he will eat out of ya hand my bioload is nothing! I have a red sea c skim on that tank with a wet dry sump . Im just moving them over to another tank due to a bunch of fish i have coming in and im converting it to my wifes pretty tank so to speak ! and was just looking for a canister filter and to see if anyone has heard of them ? Money is not a problem just an idea i had i have kept salt water for 4 years now and am just having my first diatom bloom sucks but a few water changes to go and it will be all better


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*That filiter looks like a fluval knockoff to me, and is probably just as good, the built-in uv sounds nice but id check out the life expectancy on that and how easy is it to change when it does conk out. Otherwise canister filters are canister filters, media maintenance is gonna be the key. Do it regularly. and you outta be good to go. *


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Agree with petlover!


----------



## acura27 (Aug 1, 2009)

just bout a 250 gallon off a lady on craigslist its aggressive time oh ya what yall think 
i dont think 500 is bad for tank stand 50 gallon sump and 2 nova lights do you guys


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

If it dont leak sounds good


----------



## acura27 (Aug 1, 2009)

nope its actually runing as we speak going to check it out tomorrow


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

250 will be ok for a bundle of aggressive fish, including triggers, puffers, some sharks, eels, and tangs. BUT the shark u have will eventually outgrow the 250 at almost 4ft long!


----------

